# Where can I buy a scroll excel tablet keyboard?



## hippohead (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, I have been searching the internet in search for some new features for my new scroll excel tablet. If you could find me one I would be overjoyed. Many thanks, John:smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Doesn't sound like you have a hardware problem...sounds like you want software/apps.


----------

